# Winter bib tights



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Getting ready to head out and it is 6 degrees.
For the last few years I wear bibs and arm/leg warmers and maybe a garneau windbreaker.
I am looking for some cold weather bib tights - have been looking at Assos, Garneau and Castelli Polare.
Any other recommendations?

I just bought a fat bike and plan to be out a good deal in the winter riding so these will see use down to maybe -20/25.

Is it a given that once you get into warmer fabrics that the material is stiffer?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Assos just released their new S7 line of Bibtights. They are by far the best bibtights ever made if you ask me, I've owned pretty much every brand. They're far better than previous Assos as well.

And no, it's not a given. The new line uses several different kinds of thermal material. On the back of the knee and down the calf it'll be thin basic fleece for total freedom of movement. On the front, covering the knee and such it'll be up to 3 layers thick but it's not stiff at all.

When you layer, like putting tights on over tights over shorts or whatnot, it gets really stiff. It gets to really be a pain. Lots of layering up top can also make it hard to breathe while climbing. That's why I feel that less layers of better stuff is better.

For the coldest temps you will have to choose between the Mille and the Bonka. The Bonka has that Cento pad in it that I'm not a big fan of. I personally went with the Habu, which is the early winter tights, because it comes with the Equipe chamois. I haven't tried the new Mille chamois so I can't comment on it. I have a pair of Fugu over tights with no chamois I can put over them if it gets below zero.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I prefer my tights to have no chamois and just use bib shorts under them. That way I can wear the tights several times before washing.

Check the Assos outlet on line. The ones they list as winter tights are very nice. Too bad they do not have my size, other than in yellow.


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

If you find just a bib tight that will work down to minus twenty, twenty five please let me know. I have tried castelli sorpaso wind, pi am fib, sugoi RS zero. At the temp you listed the biggest problem is likely going to be face and toes.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> I prefer my tights to have no chamois and just use bib shorts under them. That way I can wear the tights several times before washing.
> 
> Check the Assos outlet on line. The ones they list as winter tights are very nice. Too bad they do not have my size, other than in yellow.


excellent point regarding the lack of a chamois making them more versatile - in fact I was thinking of taking up Cross country skiing this winter so that would be a plus.
I question what you give up in comfort though - kind of like the layering with bibs and leg warmers - there must be a trade off. Thanks for the input.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

My face doesn't get too bothered in the cold - hands and feet are another story.
I am looking into which ponies I want to buy (can they be used on a road bike?) and am thinking of wearing winter boots with maybe a layer of neoprene over my socks if need be.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Got in all the new Assos tights.

Seems as though they're listening. The black added on side panels of the Cento pad that nobody really likes are now gone. The Bonka tights come with a new version of the Cento pad where as the sides are the same as the Equipe. Still has the KuKu, but the KuKu looks to be bigger and better designed. So where I have to give the Cento shorts a pass, I certainly give the Bonka tights a go. They're very warm and the lower legs are a thick neoprene type material. And the new Mille chamois is quite nice. Has better coverage than I was thinking at first. Overall the new line of tights is really nice.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

The Equipe pad is so good. For the price, that is the sweet spot of S7 line. I really do not feel that much of a benefit from the KuKu on the Cento and Campio bibs. And yes, I also feel that the Cento pad, the original, causes abrasion at the edges.

I have an older pair of Assos bibs with worn chamois. These are fairly old with a real chamois for pad which is all worn out. I wish I could just get an Equipe pad to put in there. The actual bibs are in great shape and are one of my favorite ones in terms of fit and compression.


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Got in all the new Assos tights.
> 
> Seems as though they're listening. The black added on side panels of the Cento pad that nobody really likes are now gone. The Bonka tights come with a new version of the Cento pad where as the sides are the same as the Equipe. Still has the KuKu, but the KuKu looks to be bigger and better designed. So where I have to give the Cento shorts a pass, I certainly give the Bonka tights a go. They're very warm and the lower legs are a thick neoprene type material. And the new Mille chamois is quite nice. Has better coverage than I was thinking at first. Overall the new line of tights is really nice.


How does the new S7 Mille tight compare to the old Bonka and Habu? Never ridden Assos bib tights and was looking to try a pair because I like the Mille shorts.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't say. Never had the S5 Bonka or Habu. Stuck with S2 or Fugu until now. 

The Mille tights have a new chamois now, it's not the same as in the S5 shorts and tights but it's close. It has that golden gate thing where they don't sew the sides. Also has a completely new fabric. The new RX Heavy. It's like a thick fleece. Not like the checkered stuff found in the new Habu. The new Mille tights are rather simple. No fancy ankle grippers, no neoprene lowers, no back pocket, just basic solid thick warm tights.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Once I'm warmed up I swear I could ride in shorts... but -20 is going to be a problem if you're not going to layer, and I have to second the toes concern. At that temperature I'd seriously consider filling any gaps at the bottom of the shoe where the cleat goes with insulating foam. Plus shoe booties under shoe covers, plus toe warmers under wool socks... Unless you're going to be going 10mph the wind is going to get through any shoe, even Lakes.

I use Sugoi and Santini Winter bibs, but I start riding on the rollers once it gets colder than 10 degrees F because of frozen toes. Serious frost bite is quite painful and best avoided.


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

I just replaced my ten year old Castelli Proline bib tights with a a pair of Rapha Winter tights (currently on sale along with the windproof jersey, which I also got). They just arrived, so I haven't given them the test but they sure do make the old pair seem shabby!

I like the lack of insert as it allows more options to accommodate both temperature and wind chill.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Bib tights without pad.
When it's really cold, it nice to have two layers covering your junk.


----------

